# systema group east london



## systemakhan (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi everyone I've been doing systema for a few years and would like to create of group of ppl interested in systema to get together and workout.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey  ru working with a good instructor or do you have much expertise your self can I ask?


----------



## systemakhan (Aug 22, 2016)

Jenna said:


> Hey  ru working with a good instructor or do you have much expertise your self can I ask?


I have enough experience and understanding of the principles to show others and could really do with the practise myself that's why i want to start the training group.


----------

